
Should Startups Have Ping Pong Tables? - buckpost
http://www.markevans.ca/2015/12/22/ping-pong/
======
sharemywin
maybe. if the group likes it why not as long as it doesn't become a major
distraction. I'd probably have a budget and let the group decide.

